# Bishops Travel Center / Highway 27.. Grady / Decatur counties



## GaFlLine (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody having any luck in this area yet?? Seeing a lot of deer, mostly does and younger bucks. Looking forward to the month of December and some COLD weather!!!


----------



## GaFlLine (Nov 12, 2013)

Only big buck killed that I no about so far


----------



## florida boy (Nov 12, 2013)

I grew up hunting the property behind the travel center and our family land is the tract at the corner of 157 and 111. It is usually slow this time of year and seems to be the best near christmas . I wondered when that deers pic was gonna be posted.....seem him at the gunclub cooler the other day . nice deer


----------



## GaFlLine (Nov 12, 2013)

wow... we hunt very close to each other. I hunt off thomas road near the old golf course there and then another piece of property right past bishops on 262


----------



## florida boy (Nov 12, 2013)

i hunted the 600 acre tract near the corner of 262 and 27 for 11 years . decent hunting in that area


----------



## florida boy (Nov 12, 2013)

yep same piece .....what we called number 10 was the best spot on the place at the time we had it .There is deer that live in the Maxwell property that never see humans before they die of old age . When I was a kid we hunted it also. Once coastal went so high on their leases we had to back out of that 600 acre piece . Initially we had 5 members and it was 450 each per year......


----------



## florida boy (Nov 12, 2013)

down on north east corner of the property right before the bridge . I noticed the layout of the trees have changed since we had it years ago when I flew over it the other day . I cut my teeth turkey hunting that property growing up . I was the only one that turkey hunted it back then .


----------



## GaFlLine (Nov 12, 2013)

TONS of turkeys!!! And yes if you flew over it the past couple of days its definitely changed.. The timber company is currently in there running all of our deer out ( hopefully not ). Im hoping their  out of there in the next week or so. I honestly think thats a big reason that buck got shot across the street. The timber company probably pushed him over there..... I hate that they have to come in there during hunting season


----------



## florida boy (Nov 12, 2013)

a few years they burned the opening week of turkey season........Nobles still in that lease?


----------



## florida boy (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought that was the lease he was in . I havent spoke with him in years


----------



## charlieman (Nov 13, 2013)

Bunch of us hunting around Bishops.  Bound to run into each
other soon


----------

